# Netflixers, Anyone take out ‘The Hillside Strangler’?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Any fellow Netflix members here rent The Hillside Strangler? Netflix specifically indicated that they have the unrated version of The Hillside Strangler, when I opened it up today it is actually the R rated version, which they show no indication of having on their website. Anyone take this flick out and happen to notice if they got the UR one?


----------

